# Anyone riding Easton Ascent II???



## spolnup (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm thinking about buying a set just wanted to see what people thought of the wheel set. also let me know what you think and how much you weigh. thanks for all the help


----------



## Rubber Lizard (May 10, 2007)

Easton makes excellent wheels, I'm light 140, and they give me no problems.


----------



## rellimreeb (Jul 29, 2007)

spolnup said:


> I'm thinking about buying a set just wanted to see what people thought of the wheel set. also let me know what you think and how much you weigh. thanks for all the help


I ride the Orion II's. I weigh 190. Easton makes excellent wheels. You'll be happy w/ that choice.


----------



## muddytyres (Sep 8, 2005)

I weigh 180# and have had the orion II from velomax for aprox 4 years. this is a great wheelset,they stay true and are fast to roll up. the only problem that you may encounter, is if a spoke breaks. The shop I deal with did not have the correct spokes to replace it with. I had the chain gouge the spokes by the cog set thereby weekening them and causing one to fail.had it not been for that, they have been flawless. I sent them back to easton for repair/rebuild, and the customer support was great as well. they got my wheel back quickly, and I have not had a problem since. aprox 8000 miles on the set, the front is still true from day one, and I am sure the rear will stay that way too.


----------

